
Share with HN: Today I didn't use marijuana for the first time in 16 years - rickdale
*note: I don&#x27;t do facebooks or twitters. This is my community, tho I only know 2 other hn&#x27;ers in real life and I coulda made a throwaway, but who the hell am I?<p>If you don&#x27;t think marijuana is addictive, than you don&#x27;t smoke like I do. For the last 16 years I have been completely stoned by this time of day. I used marijuana for the first time when I was 15. I am 30 now. In the meantime, I went to and graduated from a top college, was an honors student, an &quot;entrepreneur scholar&quot;, won a ton of cannabis awards and have been mostly a complete pothead.<p>I am in the cannabis industry, which makes stopping getting high that much harder. Last year I won 4 High Times Cannibus Cups, the year before I won 2. I have finished in the top 3 a bunch of other times and top 10 with everything I have ever submitted to the cup. I have won other lesser known cups and finished second in the latest cup. In the high times issue out this month, the cannabis I grow is 7 out of the 20 &quot;strongest strains on earth.&quot;  And that includes the number 1 highest tested CBD strain. 20%cdb with minuscule amounts of THC. Yet seems to me these last 24 hours are a bigger accomplishment than anything I have ever done in my life. I didn&#x27;t smoke weed today; and I know that for a lot of people thats pretty normal.<p>All in all I have to stop being a slave to cannabis. Once I realized that, I was done, because its too true. Everything I do is for that beautiful maryjane.<p>I post this to brag, I fucking did it, 1 whole day . But I hope its clear if I did it, you can too. HN is my community; I have learned so much about life here and this is where I come to share my life and knowledge and learn from other people with similar interests and possibly similar life experiences so while this might not be exactly on topic, its whats happening with members of our community and hopefully this can shed some light on that.
======
grumble
Good luck, in time it will lose its grip on you!

Something that does raise alarm bells to me though is the ever increasing push
to make weed as strong as possible. The new stands really are not the same as
having a joint in the good ol days. It is something that changed people from
having a mild buzz and giggle to being complete mongs.

------
philiphodgen
This is huge. You have no idea yet how huge. Just shoot for tomorrow. Midnight
to midnight, no pot. You can do that.

~~~
rickdale
Thank you! I love it, "midnight to midnight." I know it will get easier.
Today, honestly, that seems impossible, but tomorrow I WILL have my second day
in a row for the first time in 11 years... and I will look to your comment for
motivation. I like that I have no idea how huge it is, because thats what I
believe deep down.

~~~
philiphodgen
I watched a nephew go -- in one year -- from "I don't think we are going to
see him alive again" to a man who you would utterly trust with your child's
life.

I would expect similar transformations for you. You will not be the old
@rickdale, just improved. You will be a completely new man.

~~~
rickdale
Thats awesome. Congrats to your nephew and you and your family for sticking
with him. Addiction is not easy; with marijuana people tend to push it to the
side, but its just as important as the other drugs like opiates. Maybe not as
addictive, but I need rehab, thats how I feel, so I just have to stay clean to
avoid that type of repercussion. Realistically, because I have been so
successful in the industry, NO ONE, even my mom (love you mom) would tell me I
have a problem, but I do. And its tough on the soul to know that I have that
type of problem.

The best I have ever felt was when I beat the addiction and took 6 weeks off
when I entered college. First fall break I got hooked on the ganja again, and
really thats been the story of my life since. But I had this thought that I
literally just have to do nothing to get back to feeling that way. And for
now, I feel like the terminator, "I'll be back." ha.

Seriously tho, thanks for your comments. Means the world to me. Funny how your
nephew getting clean can flow into hn and affect users like me that are real
humans with real lives.

------
sharemywin
congratulations. I'm sure you can keep it up.

~~~
rickdale
Thank you! I wouldnt have made the post if inside I didn't want a coment like
yours to keep me pushing forwards. Before the character limit I had in there,
"I look forward to being on day 2." I had the sweats all day today so I am
excited for tomorrow and the rest of my life, lol.

